# Front loader forks and work platform



## barrett (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a 2000 John Deere 4200 with a front loader. I am looking to get some forks and a work platform. Are the forks that clamp on the bucket OK, or should I buy a complete attachement. I also wondered if the clamp on forks would be safe with a work platform attached. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Barret, I've never used the clamp ons, but I do know that they are apt to bend the edge of the bucket if you pick up too much. The cost difference really isn't that great, and the full blown real meal deal forks are certainly going to give you that warm fuzzy feeling inside when you put them on the tractor!


----------



## barrett (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. I will probably stay away from them. Can you suggest a source for medium duty forks? And I love your rendtion of America the beautiful.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So much truth in it!  I have a set of Rainkins that were about $200 cheaper than John Deere forks. Whatever you end up with, be mindful to the fact that there is more force in the bucket roll back force than in the loader arms. If you end up with forks that a a bit underrated for your machine, be sure to use the loader to raise the load first, then the rollback force next. If your loader won't lift it, then rolling back the forks could exhert enough force to bend the forks, just so's you know!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Barret, I did some rumaging in the cellar here at the forum, and found this for ya! http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/platform-fel-8203/ could give you some ideas or inspiration.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you have welding capability, I got my forks for my 790 off ebay. $239 for forks w/top & bottom bars, shipped. Welded up my own frame for the 300 quick 'tach loader. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've got to get a welder again! Looks like a great job. Forks sure make life easy, don't they?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

My mistake, they're $229, free shipping, item #300507517447 on ebay! ~~ grnspot110


----------

